# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Легенды рока - the Beatles [pop, rock, beat]

## Asteriks

*Тема посвящается легендарной ливерпульской четвёрке (хотя их не всегда было четверо) - ЖУКАМ (the BEATLES). В названии группа намеренно изменила букву E на A, может быть это не все знают. (beetles - жуки)
Помещаем абсолютно всё, связанное с этой популярной группой, от песен и клипов до биографий и фото.*

----------


## Vanya

Альбом 1961 г.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

1970 г.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

В этом клипе вы сможете увидеть живьём знаменитую четвёрку!  И даже спеть с ними, и услышать их непонятный английский. Я про Леннона. Так говорит непонятно, что я до сих пор не могу понять, о чём. 

*Скачать клип с Битлз* 10.80 MB

----------


## АВИАТОР

=== ЛЕГЕНДА ===

----------


## АВИАТОР

Начало песни Let It Be(1970) 70 КБ.

----------


## Asteriks

*Немножко из того, что мне известно про Битлз*
Группа образовалась в конце 50-х. Первыми участниками были John, Paul, George and Ringo. 
Группа первоначально была любительской и называлась The Quarrymen, её основал Lennon in 1956 и назвал в честь школы, в которой учился, Quarry Bank High. McCartney, Harrison and Starr вступили в группу позже. Группа выступала в Ливерпуле и его окрестностях в разных забегаловках. В ноябре 1961 Brian Epstein услышал Битлз в местном клубе и стал их менеджером. С его появлением группа стала записываться.
Писали для группы в основном Lennon и McCartney. Позже писать для группы стал и Harrison.
Примерно с 1963 года началась так называемая "битломания".
1964-1965 гг - годы пика славы Битлов. Успех стал потихоньку угасать после смерти Epstein в 1967 году.
Вот все названия группы, которые носили Битлз: The Quarrymen, Jonny And The Moondogs, The Nurk Twins, Long John and The Silver Beatles, The Beatles.
Название Beatles придумал Леннон по ассоциации с  beat-музыкой (стиль), изменив букву, Жуки превратились в Битлз.
“beetles” + beat-music = “beatles”.

----------


## Jemal

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Пора разобраться ху из ху.


В очках - Джон Леннон, Пола Маккартни должны все узнать, он жив до сих пор.
Короче, вверху слева: Леннон, Маккартни. Кто продолжит?
Если учесть, что Ринго Старр - ударные, то...?


Поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь!

----------


## Vanya

ну а в левом нижнем углу Ринго Старр, жив-здоров, как и Маккартни (: в правом нижнем -  Джордж Харрисон, оставивший этот мир в 2000 г. если не ошибаюсь. У него был рак
Дж. Леннон - Гитара, вокал, тексты, музыка
П. Маккартни - Бас-гитара, вокал, бэк-вокал, тексты, музыка
Дж. Харрисон - Гитара, тексты, музыка
Р. Старр - Ударные
...вроде так всё и было, пишу по памяти (:

----------


## Asteriks

Вроде да, но прозябает. Его не показывают по ТВ, поэтому мы не можем его узнать.... А Леннон был женат на Йоко Йоно и вроде умер от передозировки? Получается, Джордж Харрисон справа внизу?

----------


## Vanya

> Вроде да, но прозябает. Его не показывают по ТВ, поэтому мы не можем его узнать.... А Леннон был женат на Йоко Йоно и вроде умер от передозировки? Получается, Джордж Харрисон справа внизу?


да, справа внизу... а Леннона убили
=
Старр не прозябает, это просто у нас его не показывают нигде =) 
А так он в фильмах ...ну по крайней мере снимался))

----------


## Asteriks

Я читала книжку про них, один Маккартни продолжил музыкальную карьеру. Ну, рассказывайте ещё, в подробностях. А то из книжки мало что помню, читала через строчку...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Альбом 70-го года -  Let It Be:
1  	  Two Of Us -----------  	                 03:34  	
2 	Dig a Pony   -----------------                        03:52 	
3 	Across The Universe----------- 	         03:46 	
4 	I Me Mine ----------------                         00:49 	
6 	Let It Be 	-------------                         04:01 	
7 	Maggie Mae ----------	                 00:38 	
8 	I've Got a Feeling ----------------	         03:30
9 	One After 909 ------------	                 02:53 	
10 	The Long And Winding Road ---	 03:36 	
11 	For You Blue --------------	                 02:30 	
12 	Get Back 	-------------------                         03:05

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 15.08.2009 в 16:11_
The Beatles - I\'ll Follow the sun.flv
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

